# Sores on back of neck.



## Wolfie (Jul 16, 2016)

My Russian tortoise Tank has two small sores on the back of his neck. The skin is red and it seems like one has opened up and scabbed over. The area on his neck that is hurt is where it presses against his shell.

He has an odd habit of looking so far up he's looking upside down. I'll say hi to him and he'll look up at me. If I happen to be behind him, instead of turning around like a normal tort should, he just looks so far back that his head is upside down. The hurt area on his neck is the part that touches his shell.

What should I do?

Also, he refuses to eat anything else but romaine lettuce! I've tried to get him to eat other things, but her refuses! Grr.

Sorry the pics not to good, he doesn't like to stick his neck out for anybody. (Get it?  )


----------



## Jodie (Jul 16, 2016)

I would just keep them clean, and keep an eye on them. As for his diet, that needs more attention in my opinion. Chop the romaine very small and mix small chopped other stuff in. You have to be more stubborn them him for his own good. They are like toddlers with candy.


----------



## jockma (Jul 16, 2016)

If cutting the romaine lettuce just causes him to pick out the romaine and leave everything else untouched you can try getting some Mazuri pellets (regular, not LS). Torts tend to love Mazuri, mine is very picky as well and he devours Mazuri in 0.2 seconds. You can use the Mazuri to trick him into eating weeds and other good foods he refuses by crumbling it or mushing it on top. It's difficult for him to just eat the Mazuri alone that way. Mazuri itself is also a good dietary supplement.

When he's looking "backwards" it sounds to me more like he's trying to rub his neck or it's irritating him and he's trying to scratch it. In this case it's a catch 22 because that's how he got those sores in the first place. You may need to gently file the sharp parts of his shell to keep it from scraping his skin, I've never tried this so I'm hoping others who have will come in with advice. I would clean the sores, maybe with some diluted betadine, then use Neosporin or some other antibiotic ointment. This will lubricate his skin as well as the shell and prevent further chafing.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 17, 2016)

jockma said:


> If cutting the romaine lettuce just causes him to pick out the romaine and leave everything else untouched you can try getting some Mazuri pellets (regular, not LS). Torts tend to love Mazuri, mine is very picky as well and he devours Mazuri in 0.2 seconds. You can use the Mazuri to trick him into eating weeds and other good foods he refuses by crumbling it or mushing it on top. It's difficult for him to just eat the Mazuri alone that way. Mazuri itself is also a good dietary supplement.
> 
> When he's looking "backwards" it sounds to me more like he's trying to rub his neck or it's irritating him and he's trying to scratch it. In this case it's a catch 22 because that's how he got those sores in the first place. You may need to gently file the sharp parts of his shell to keep it from scraping his skin, I've never tried this so I'm hoping others who have will come in with advice. I would clean the sores, maybe with some diluted betadine, then use Neosporin or some other antibiotic ointment. This will lubricate his skin as well as the shell and prevent further chafing.


I've tried mixing it all cut up and he does pick it out. I tried mazuri, all warm and softened from water and he just refused to eat. I can sometimes get him to eat dandelions but only sometimes. I even chopped up grass and mixed it with smooshed strawberries and he turned his nose up at that!

I tried the tough love way and just fed him good food without romaine, but he literally starved himself to the point he started going into hibernation! I'm at my last wits! I mean jeez! Can you force feed a tort like you do a dog? Ugh.


----------



## jockma (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't tried this but how about using a food processor to blend it all up? Sounds like you're in a tough spot


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 17, 2016)

Blend romaine with other things, start with large % of romaine and gradually decrease it. Do it over a month or more, very slow.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 17, 2016)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kristin Biles (May 29, 2017)

Wolfie did you ever figure out what was wrong with Tank? My redfoot has the same two sores on his neck as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2017)

It happens when they have their neck extended, like climbing up the side wall, and they slip down unexpectedly, with the neck still extended. The shell scrapes the skin on the neck.


----------

